# Ipad air 2 qui vibre



## Noonoo57 (18 Mars 2015)

bonjour..jai acheter un ipad air 2 en remplacement d'un ipad 3..il est parfait..sauf que jai remarque des vibration au niveau de l'ecran..jai 2 petites barres de son et je sens des vibration..je regarde des videos ou j'ecoute de la musique..je pousse les barres a 4, 6, 8 meme pas au max et cela vibre de plus en plus..quelqun a ce cas la ? Defaut ou pas ? Dois je le ramener contre un neuf vu que je viens de l'acheter ? Merci de vos avis


----------



## adixya (18 Mars 2015)

Les vibrations sont plus fortes que sur les modèles précédents. Sur l'iPad air, il y en avait, mais plus ténues. Si ça te pose réellement problème, il faudra repasser sur iPad Air de 1ère génération...


----------



## Noonoo57 (19 Mars 2015)

Ok..donc c normal ?


----------



## adixya (19 Mars 2015)

Ben disons que le vibrations sont globalement plus fortes sur ipad Air 2. Apres, il se peut que ton modele en particulier ait des vibrations encore plus élevées que sur d'autres Air 2, il faudrait que tu testes d'autres ipad (en boutique par exemple) pour voir si ce n'est pas un problème spécifique.


----------



## Noonoo57 (19 Mars 2015)

Ok merci


----------

